

Hollywood and Vine: The entertainment industry seeks the future in viral video - dnetesn
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/12/15/hollywood-vine

======
nasalgoat
The reason Vine won out over the competition - Keek, SocialCam, Viddy, plus
others - had less to do with their platform and more with the marketing power
of Twitter.

Once Twitter could put Vines on everyone's feed, it was Game Over for everyone
else.

Don't let the tone of that article fool you into thinking they hit some magic
sweet spot. It was all about eyeballs.

------
applecore
What a delicious pun!

